# Family room



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Heres one we did late last year. I was there today doing a bedroom and got some pictures of the family room. We stained the beams they were rough!, paint the walls and ceiling.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks good MAK, did you guys do the fireplace also?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

No fireplace is concrete, natural nothing on it. I don' think the FP has ever been used


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

timhag said:


> Looks good MAK, did you guys do the fireplace also?


............:whistling2: stone?

Looks great MAK ...no suprise!:thumbsup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> ............:whistling2: stone?
> 
> Looks great MAK ...no suprise!:thumbsup:


I knew that, just wanted a reaction out of you.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great!!!


----------

